# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Application d'exploration des ressources des programmes ou des dll d'un rpertoire [Sources]

## Pierre Castelain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : ScanResources.



Dveloppement d'un programme permettant d'explorer les ressources de tous les fichiers d'un dossier et d'extraire celles-ci grce  ResHacker.

Dans mon activit professionnelle, il m'arrive frquemment d'avoir besoin de crer des icnes ou des petites animations (AVI) pour mes applications. Mes aptitudes cratives tant ce qu'elles sont, il m'arrive souvent de m'inspirer d'objets graphiques existants pour raliser ce que je dsire. Il me faut donc un outil permettant d'extraire ces objets graphiques des applications installes sur ma machine.

Aprs avoir cherch sur le web, je me suis aperu que les programmes existants taient soit limits, soit payants. Et franchement, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord pour payer un petit outil de ce genre. Le seul outil vraiment valable que j'ai trouv est ResHacker. Celui-ci propose de nombreuses fonctionnalits trs intressantes sauf une : la possibilit de scanner (explorer) l'ensemble des ressources de nombreux fichiers  la fois.

Aprs quelques minutes de rflexion, j'ai eu l'ide. Pourquoi ne pas faire un outil en Delphi qui scannerait les ressources et qui utiliserait ResHacker pour les manipuler. Aussitt dit, aussitt fait. *ScanResources* est n.

Le principe de fonctionnement de *ScanResources* est assez simple. Il cherche rcursivement tous les fichiers correspondant  un modle (*.dll par exemple) dans un dossier spcifi. Pour chaque fichier, il numre toutes les ressources existantes pour un type dfini. Cela permet de ne chercher que les AVI par exemple. Le rsultat est stock dans un TreeView. Il est possible par un clic droit de demander l'extraction d'une ressource, de toutes les ressources d'un type, ou de toutes les ressources du fichier. L'extraction est ralise grce  ResHacker en utilisant un script.

Attention, pour fonctionner correctement le programme doit tre install dans le mme dossier que ResHacker.exe.

Ce programme a quelques dfauts, c'est vident. Le premier et le plus important  mes yeux est le TreeView. Celui-ci n'est pas vraiment adapt  ce genre d'application mais je ne voulais pas utiliser de composant autre que ceux de Delphi 5 pour que tout le monde puisse le modifier et le compiler sans problme.

Si vous voulez le modifier pour l'amliorer je suis dispos  vous aider.
Sinon, vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez.

Concepts intressants abords :Enumration de ressources en utilisant des Hooks.Recherche de fichier rcursive avec FindFirst, FindNext et FindClose.Utilisation d'un TreeView (simple).Pilotage d'une application par script (ResHacker).Obtention par le systme de fichier et dossier temporaire et suppression de ceux-ci en fin d'application (en un seul appel).Utilisation de l'expert de DLL de ressources pour la localisation.Utilisation des ResourceStrings.Deux ou trois petits trucs supplmentaires.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

